# 2001 jetta p1116 CEL code



## jettagirl1010 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi everyone, new member long time reader of this great sight.
I have a 2001 Jetta VR6 that keeps throwing a P1116 " Manufacturer Control Fuel Air Metering" code within minutes of clearing it out. The fisrt time I checked the codes there were 2 stored P1116" Manufacturer Control Fuel Air Metering" and P0420 "Catalyst efficiency below threshold (bank 1). I cleared them and the P1116 comes right back. The P0420 has not come back and the car has been driven a few days. I have searched the site and haven't been able to nail down an answer on what to replace. I am leaning towards the front O2 sensor based on what I have read on some of the posts. The car runs good and mileage is still good. Any advice on what to look for brfore I start replacing parts would be great. Is there any way to test the O2 sensor?










_Modified by jettagirl1010 at 4:00 PM 7-30-2009_


----------

